# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Добавлен AntiSpam Mod

## Д.Срибный

Проверка, работает ли форум.

----------


## Kasatka

что-то не пашет он..

сегодня уже две темы прибил про "заработай тысячи" и "увеличь в два раза"..

----------


## Д.Срибный

Он только против ботов работает, против ручного спама способов нету... кроме контроля слов.

----------

